# Reading Railroad to sell 2 1948 4-4-2 engines to C&NW Railroad



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a new project going. I am hoping to change tender shells on 2
1948 302s I got from flyernut. Of coarse they both run great. Hoping
to increase my C&NW fleet by 2. I got these 2 tender shells from different
sellers. Each was $5.00 and $5.00 shipping. A fair price I thought. The
one on the left is supposedly new never used. From an out of business
train shop. The other one is in great condition. I will have to drill 4 new









mounting holes in tender chassis and get some new screws from jeff at the Train Tender.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

They won't be original but thats okay with me. I will still have the original shells if I sell them. Which I doubt. Has anyone replaced a metal shell with a plastic one?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

While you are ordering parts think about the coal pusher and the classification markers as well.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

There is no hole on either for a coal pusher. I thought about that also. I have some repro classification markers.
And I have some red jewels. I guess I could drill holes for the coal pushers. Just can't let the drill scoot around.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Sounds like a worth while project mopac. I have 4 Pacific C&NW engines. I just noticed the difference in the lettering. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe someday all of my engines will be either UP or C&NW. Its possible.
I better add NYC for my Hudsons to that list. LOL, and maybe PRR for my K5s.
Too many locomotives.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Some day there could be questions raised about who authorized the C&NW purchase of the Atlantics with Wooten fire boxes when there is no Anthracite coal within 600 miles.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It never made any sense to me why Lionel and AF plastered their brand name the length of a tender and also included (in these cases) the road name too. Who does that for realism???

There's never been a Lionel Lines or American Flyer railroad, so why do thy do this? It's not like you have to be reminded of what you bought every time you run trains.

No one does this in any other scale or brand. 

Not even Tyco.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Different mind set Michael. I did 25 years in HO realism. It was hard to do things like American Flyer did things. Took me 0ne to two years. An example, I do a train with 5-7 coal cars and they all have the same road number. That would not happen on an HO train. You have to remember my AF stuff is 70 years old. Different mind set. I really doubt HO stuff will run 70 years from now. My AF stuff will be running 70 years from now. That will make them 140 years old.
I won't be running them but somebody will.


----------

